# A group wants to buy DirecTV



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

A group calling itself Sat49 wants to buy DirecTV.

It thinks it can get ABC (Disney) CBS (Viacom), NBC (GE) and FOX (Repert Murdochs News Corps) to pool some money together to put a bid together to buy DirecTV.

http://biz.yahoo.com/prnews/020507/latu020_1.html

I say there is a snowballs chance in hell all four networks would work together like that. And if the networks did decided to go ahead and do it, why keep the sat49 company in the picture? They are just an unnecessary middleman.

Look at the Sat49 Website it looks like it was done by some high school kid (not that theres anything wrong with that) And it is hard to read, no real effort was put into it. If you click on the about or the press release pages what the hell is this "Your content here" box?

If your gonna try to make national news at least have a half decent looking website.

I see this "company" going nowhere.

Thats my opinion anyways....


----------



## Rick_EE (Apr 5, 2002)

The guy only registered his domain on april 20.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

This almost seems like a joke....this Sat49 group, or were they formed just to disrupt things?

As quiet as its been lately, I even more optomistic the merger will happen.


----------



## John Walsh (Apr 22, 2002)

Now there is a sure fire way to make sure that there is a monopoly in DBS. Maybe Echostar should back out, let this company buy D* and run it into the ground. Then E* can buy the company for pennies on the dollar.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

If you seach for the address on the internet, you get a map that looks like a tract home development. These guys have to be a joke. I can't imagine Disney, Viacom and GE walking into this guys family room to make a deal.

Map of SAT49


----------



## Neil Derryberry (Mar 23, 2002)

Looks like his website is hosted at Exodus.... dude has a aol.com email address. I'm going to see if he is on IM...


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I too thought this was some joke when I read the SkyReport artical this morning. And that webpage... (need I say more) These people cant be serious, if I had a long distance carrier or a cell phone I would call that number.


----------

